# Pas content le monsieur ...



## Patamach (2 Février 2006)

... en effet:

Partie1

Partie2


----------



## krystof (2 Février 2006)

Nous savons déjà, au regard de la conclusion, que le monsieur est brun.


----------



## Jec (2 Février 2006)

Je dis bravo ...


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Est-ce que Sonnyboy utilise le gaz ???


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Nous savons déjà, au regard de la conclusion, que le monsieur est brun.


Et si c'était celui d'un autre?

Un rival à éliminer.....


----------



## jugnin (2 Février 2006)

C'est mignon tout plein ça, un peu grossier certes, mais rédigé sans fautes.

D'où cela sort-il ? Tu bosses chez GDF ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> rédigé sans fautes.



Pas sûr .. :mouais:
Etonnant que mackie soit d'une telle vulgarité


----------



## bens (2 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Et si c'était celui d'un autre?
> 
> Un rival à éliminer.....



mmmmhhh... :mouais:  :mouais:  !!! Aurais-tu des ennemis ???


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2006)

En tout cas, il a de l'humour car le coup du test ADN c'est génial 

Sinon, je partage un peu son point de vue


----------



## Romain le Malin (2 Février 2006)

ça arrache un peu, quand même ...


----------



## reineman (2 Février 2006)

mdrrrrr
ça c'est fort!...


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

vivement le prochain prélèvement auto...(c'est le 2 ou le 3?  )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (2 Février 2006)

Quelle poésie, quelle fraîcheur... aaahhh, subtile courtoisie... à la limite du respect profond.. (mais profond)..!!!

Je m'a pissé d'ssus...!


----------



## dellys (2 Février 2006)

Donnez moi son pseudo que je le boulle... Je l'adore... Une autre à EDF et aux impôts ménan ?


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2006)

C'est curieux mais cette hilarante prose me fait un peu penser a Sonny , en tout cas je suis tout à fait d'accord avec le mec


----------



## Lamar (2 Février 2006)

Tu travailles chez GDF Patamach ? En tout cas elle est géniale cette lettre. Un peu (très peu) vulgaire, mais c'est tout de même très drôle. Un coup de boule mérité pour Patamach !


----------



## joubichou (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est atterrant de vulgarité et de violence dérisoire.
> :mouais:
> 
> Je ne pense vraiment pas que sonny soit susceptible d'écrire des choses aussi stupides et dépourvues d'humour.


C'etait pour rire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2006)

Ouais, ouais, un vrai chevalier blanc du pauvre peuple écrasé de taxes !
Sûr qu'on va vachement faire avancer le schmilblick à coup de propos orduriers, de menace néandhertalienne et de délit de sale gueule.
Ce type a raté sa vocation de videur de boîte.

Profondément navrant.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

S'il a écrit ça en déconnant je suis mort de rire.
Le coup d'écrire une "lettre anonyme sans son nom", j'adore!

S'il était sérieux, c'est un gros con...
... du coup je rigole aussi, mais pas pour les mêmes raisons!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Je pense qu'il n'y a que du second degré la-dedans, mon p'tit Roberto!
Enfin j'espère...

Non, vraiment, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait quelque raison que ce soit de se formaliser, c'est juste une boutade, une plaisanterie, une pantalonnade, ça galèje ça galèje! 


EDIT : "du gaz yen a partout, à chaque fois qu'une vache pète vous vous remplissez les poches"... Non vraiment je ne peux pas imaginer que le mec qui a écrit ça l'ait fait sérieusement!


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:




OUH PITIN!!!!
Roberto pas content, j'avais encore jamais vu!!! 
Le collector!!


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là est moche.



Il y a 99 % de chances que cette lettre soit juste une blague qui n'a jamais été envoyée....


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Février 2006)

Ah le mythe qui s'effondre...

Pour moi t'étais un peu comme le père Noël, toujours content, qui fait ho ho  ho en rigolant sans arrêt.


...
Mais non...
Roberto Vendez n'est qu'un homme, avec ses blessures, ses regrets et ses chaussettes qui puent...

Tristesse et déception


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Février 2006)

*Bon le type il se fâche contre GDF*
mais il aurait aussi bien pu le faire contre les assureurs, les organismes de crédit, les avocats, les banquiers, les agents immobiliers, les ...

:hein:


----------



## Dory (2 Février 2006)

....les vautours que sont les huissiers..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

L'autre jour dans le tramway qui m'emmenait à la gare Saint-Jean (Bordeaux) il y avait un type qui en avait après la mairie, la Communauté Urbaine et la société qui gère les transports en commun de Bordeaux. Et son langage était aussi châtié que celui de l'auteur de cette lettre anonyme. Et avant de descendre, il s'est retourné et nous a dit "Et oui, je descends à Saint-Michel (nom de la station de tram, NDLR) et je vous em******". Je me demande si ce n'est pas lui l'auteur de cette lettre.


----------



## La SAGEsse (2 Février 2006)

et bien je vais faire fermiére moi, comme ça j'aurais tout plein de gaz cet hiver pour me chauffer. 

Edit: On fait comment pour le récuperer, le gaz? :mouais:


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> les agents immobiliers



Ah non   il ne faut pas exagérer !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Ah non   il ne faut pas exagérer !!!


*Monsieur est*
agent immobilier ?


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Monsieur est*
> agent immobilier ?



Et oui...


----------



## quetzalk (2 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon le type il se fâche contre GDF*
> mais il aurait aussi bien pu le faire contre les assureurs, les organismes de crédit, les avocats, les banquiers, les agents immobiliers, les ...
> 
> :hein:



Moui ça me rappelle une bonne femme qui a littéralement hurlé ses insultes dégueulasses aux deux agents présents dans ce petit bureau de poste de quartier, parce qu'elle ne supportait pas d'attendre 20 minutes... c'était entre Noël et le jour de l'an... Genre "Moi je travaille" ! 

Je lui ai dit que le temps qu'elle passait à couiner faisait perdre encore plus de temps à tout le monde et que ce n'est certainement pas aux gens qui sont justement présents qu'il faut reprocher d'être trop peu nombreux (ça n'a pas eu l'air de lui plaire, elle a dit qu'en 2007 tout allait enfin s'améliorer, grâce à... ah non pas de politique).

On avait causé aussi des gens qui trouvent très bien d'insulter les hotliners, jadis.

Bref cette lettre est un peu nulle finalement, c'est pas très grave bien sûr sur le fond mais elle entretient l'idée que l'ennemi, celui sur qui il convient de tirer sans réfléchir ni sommations, c'est l'employé de base de l'énorme-compagnie-qui-écrase-l'homme-sur-son-passage. Comme en 14.


----------



## Lamar (2 Février 2006)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> et bien je vais faire fermiére moi, comme ça j'aurais tout plein de gaz cet hiver pour me chauffer.
> 
> Edit: On fait comment pour le récuperer, le gaz? :mouais:



Visiblement il faut des poches


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Février 2006)

Mouais, ça ne vaut pas la lettre de Pierre Desproges aux impôts qui est pleine d'humour et d'esprit frondeur : 

 Pierre Desproges
à Parisà
TRESOR PUBLIC
Trésorerie Principale
Paris Cedex 09​Mon Trésor,

Merci de ta gentille lettre P14B 7624, elle m'a fait bien plaisir.

Pour les 1,30 francs que tu me dois, tu serais sympa de les virer à
mon compte bancaire le plus vite possible. Ce serait pour acheter une
demi-baguette à 1,90 francs avant que ça augmente encore. Avec les 35
centimes en trop, je pourrais avoir un roudoudou ou deux carambars, à
moins que je décide d'aider la recherche contre le cancer.

Ici, il fait un temps dégeulasse. J'espère qu'à Cedex 09 vous avez
beau temps.

Je te prie d'agréer, Mon Trésor, l'expression de mes sentiments
distingués.

Pierre Desproges


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Février 2006)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, ça ne vaut pas la lettre de Pierre Desproges aux impôts qui est pleine d'humour et d'esprit frondeur :
> 
> Pierre Desproges
> à Parisà
> ...



C'est vrai mais tout le monde n'a pas le talent de Pierre Desproges.


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai mais tout le monde n'a pas le talent de Pierre Desproges.



Loin de là effectivement.


----------



## Lamar (2 Février 2006)

En effet Pierre Desproges est un maître, voire même un maître cinquante (Pierre Dac c'est pas mal non plus). Bravo à Tonton Nestor d'avoir ressorti cette merveille, tiré du Manuel de savoir-vivre à l'usage des rustres et des malpolis.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (2 Février 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> En effet Pierre Desproges est un maître, voire même un maître cinquante (Pierre Dac c'est pas mal non plus). Bravo à Tonton Nestor d'avoir ressorti cette merveille, tiré du Manuel de savoir-vivre à l'usage des rustres et des malpolis.



Certainement l'un de mes préférés. D'ailleurs je ne résiste pas à l'envie de citer mon passage préféré, dans le chapitre "Comment vieillir sans déranger les jeunes" :
 "Vieux parents, vous tous qui déclinez en parasites, accrochés à vos familles, vieilles tantes, si vous voulez bien vous donnner la peine de respecter les simples conseils qui vont suivre, vous saurez alors comment vous éteindre sans bruit, comme un réfrigirateur qui cesse de trembloter quand on le débranche , et vos chers enfants émus pourront vous rendre ainsi l'ultime hommage posthume : Tiens le chat n'est plus sur Mémé, sans doute qu'elle est froide." 

:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bref cette lettre (...) entretient l'idée que l'ennemi, celui sur qui il convient de tirer sans réfléchir ni sommations, c'est l'employé de base de l'énorme-compagnie-qui-écrase-l'homme-sur-son-passage. Comme en 14.




*Si ce n'était qu'en 14*
De tous temps et en tous lieux puissants, riches, gouvernants, dirigeants de tous poils se sont appuyés sur les masses, les faibles et les petits. 
Toutes les tentatives révolutionnaires, alternatives, socialistes, communautaristes aspirant à l'autogestion ou à déléguer le pouvoir au peuple ont toutes périclité ou sombré dans le totalitarisme pour finir par se calquer sur ce même schéma...
Pouvoir, influence et autorité sont inhérents aux rapports humains.

Ouaip, c'est sûr qu'en 14 on a pas vu beaucoup de généraux se faire buter par les mitrailleuses ennemies. Bien au chaud dans leurs cabinets de travail, ils préféraient déléguer le massacre. C'est bien dommage ma foi, cela aurait été bien plus économique en vies humaines. On préfère tous autant que nous sommes laisser le sale boulot aux autres...
Mais au delà de quelques cas de fraternisations, les trouffions les pieds dans le bourbiers se sont allègrement entre exterminés simplement de peur que ce soit celui d'en face qui ne le fasse avant.

Il en va de même pour l'employé Lambda à qui on veut faire payer pour ceux qui le dirigent. Ca me rappelle aussi cette pub pour Club Internet® ou un facteur se fait poursuivre à cause d'une facture télécom que l'on devine trop lourde.
On tire allègrement sur le patronat, mais faut aussi avouer que la populasse ne voit souvent pas plus loin que le bout de son nez.
Certes, on pourra toujours déclamer que les puissants s'évertuent à maintenir le peuple dans la dépendance mais bon, c'est un autre débat (que n'apprécieraient certainement pas nos forces modératrices).

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'ici à ton anniv Quetz' je propose d'ouvrir une cagnotte pour t'offrir ceci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

Je viens de parcourir, rapidement, ce sujet. Je totalement d'accord avec Roberto (bien que... la vache qui pète, ça m'a fait marrer :rose 
Je ne trouve pas les mots pour exprimer mon indignation quant à la violence du monde dans lequel nous vivons. L'internet en est un reflet tout à fait clair, d'ailleurs. 
Tiens, l'autre jour, je demande à un type garé dans la cour de mon immeuble et en train de réparer une seconde voiture sil il va rester longtemps. 
Comme ça, pour savoir... boudiou, il a pris ça pour une agression  . Et du coup, c'est moi qui ai manqué de me faire agressé. 
Tiens, tous les jours, tu marches dans la rue : je bouscule quelqu'un, je m'excuse. Normal. La plupart du temps pas un regard. Et quand, il y a un regard... au secours. Quelqu'un te bouscule...  rien.
Tiens ( et de trois!), J'ai déjà eu des petits soucis, comme tout le monde, avec différentes administrations ou organisations privés à but lucratif. Je ne rentre pas dans le détail : Construction de ligne ADSL en retard, changement d'adresse impôts, sécurité sociale, grandes surfaces, banques, commerçants  etc... Mais rien avec GDF 
Aimable, conciliant, patient, je suis. 
 Et ça traine... 
Alors, je me fâche...  
boum! problèmes débloqués en 24h. TU m'étonnes que les gens se mettent en colère. Tout le monde n'y mets pas la manière... ah Desproges. 

Le monde dans lequel on vit sent mauvais. C'est parfois de notre faute, parfois ça ne l'est pas.
Je reste persuadé que si chacun de nous y met du sien... ça pourrait aller 100 fois mieux. 
ça s'appelle la solidarité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon le type il se fâche contre GDF*
> mais il aurait aussi bien pu le faire contre les assureurs, les organismes de crédit, les avocats, les banquiers, les agents immobiliers, les ...
> 
> :hein:


... Les Corses, peut être?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Les Corses, peut être?




*Vos produits du terroir*
sont autant de raisons de vous apprécier mon cher Dupond.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Vos produits du terroir*
> sont autant de raisons de vous apprécier mon cher Dupond.


Mais tout de même, mon cher Dupont. Les Corses font subir d'horribles outrages au pauvre peuple Français... Il paraît même que nous coutons de l'argent au pauvre contribuable... Vous vous rendez compte?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Le monde dans lequel on vit sent mauvais. etc etc...




Moi ce que je trouve dingue, c'est qu'un mec poste juste une grosse connerie sur un forum pour rigoler un coup (parce que c'est rien qu'une grosse connerie, oui oui) et que de telles réactions fleurissent juste après...
Que Roberto interprète un peu de travers, ok, il s'est mal levé, on met ça sur le compte de la fatigue...
Mais là vous êtes beaucoup à le prendre un peu trop au sérieux quand même...
Relax les gars, c'est juste pour rigoler!!

... :mouais:

Oh non, me dites  pas que vous réagissez comme ça parce que c'est une caricature de gueulard!
C'est ça qui vous choque?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Février 2006)

Il s'est pas mal levé :



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.
> Je sais pas. Je m'en fous de ces intentions réelles ou supposées, en fait.
> :hein:
> 
> ...



La preuve cette lettre est sur internet.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il s'est pas mal levé :
> 
> 
> 
> La preuve cette lettre est sur internet.




Vu sur les forums ! Ouais mec !

Bon, je trouve cette lettre naze, comme toute lettre d'insulte anonyme, mais c'est vrai que le coup du poil de cul pour l'analyse d'ADN m'a bien fait marrer.


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout de même, mon cher Dupont. Les Corses font subir d'horribles outrages au pauvre peuple Français...



Nan l'argent c'est normal, au nom de la solidarité nationale, mais par contre qu'est ce qu'on a fait à la Corse pour mériter ça?
je m'interroge...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je trouve dingue, c'est qu'un mec poste juste une grosse connerie sur un forum pour rigoler un coup (parce que c'est rien qu'une grosse connerie, oui oui) et que de telles réactions fleurissent juste après...
> Que Roberto interprète un peu de travers, ok, il s'est mal levé, on met ça sur le compte de la fatigue...
> Mais là vous êtes beaucoup à le prendre un peu trop au sérieux quand même...
> Relax les gars, c'est juste pour rigoler!!
> ...



:mouais:

T'es sûr que c'est une caricature? 
Et quand bien même, on a pas le droit d'en discuter, de manière cordiale?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> T'es sûr que c'est une caricature?
> Et quand bien même, on a pas le droit d'en discuter, de manière cordiale?


Ben je crois pas n'avoir pas été cordial avec qui que ce soit...
En tout cas je ne mets pas des  partout, donc je ne pense pas être le plus désagréable.
Et oui, relis la lettre, c'est une caricature, le mec n'est pas sérieux.

Je n'ai pas à expliquer mieux ma pensée : on a affaire ici à une grosse blague, grasse ok, mais blague quand même, et on arrive au bout d'une page à "tout va mal les gens sont impolis", ce genre de réflexions, qui pour moi n'ont aucun rapport avec le sujet.
On part d'une blague potache et on aboutit à ce genre de considérations (qui me rappelle mon grand père : "tout part à vau l'eau", "c'est pas parti pour s'arranger", "monde de merde")...

Ben moi ça me donne envie de dire "relax les gars c'est juste pour rigoler", comme au-dessus. Patamach a juste mis ce lien pour faire rire ceux que ça fait rire, pas pour ériger un mur des lamentations.

EDIT : Après, je n'empêche personne de discuter "de manière cordiale", je donne juste mon avis.


----------



## wip (3 Février 2006)

Bonjour bobbynountchak 

Tu sais, même si c'est peut-être une blague, ce genre de lettre existe vraiment, et des gens capablent d'en écrire (sérieusement), il y en a un paquet.
Et comme le souligne le bien nommé *-lepurfilsdelasagesse- *, c'est souvent sur le salarié de base que l'on tape. Soit par manque de réflexion, soit par peur peut-être...

Bref, ne crois pas que cela n'existe pas. Et c'est pour ça qu'on en discute 

wip


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois pas n'avoir pas été cordial avec qui que ce soit...
> En tout cas je ne mets pas des  partout, donc je ne pense pas être le plus désagréable.
> Et oui, relis la lettre, c'est une caricature, le mec n'est pas sérieux.



N'en soit pas si sûr, durant les années ou je travaillais dans l'assurance, j'en ai vu passer certaines qui feraient passer celle ci pour de la prose de madame de Sévigné.

Quant à prendre le préposé de base pour cible, ç'est aisé à comprendre, dans cet anonymat structurel qui nous entoure, c'est, si j'ose dire, le seul qui passe à porté de main, donc c'est lui qui subit tous les défoulements consécutifs aux frustrations engendrées par l'impossibilité de s'en prendre aux vrais responsables. 

Celà dit, le coup des vaches qui permettent à GDF de se remplir les poches à chaque pet, là, je dois dire que j'ai pas pu me retenir de rigoler !


----------



## quetzalk (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> On tire allègrement sur le patronat, mais faut aussi avouer que la populasse ne voit souvent pas plus loin que le bout de son nez.



D merci pour le cadeau  )

Bah oui, quoi ? je veux bien que mon usine Moulinex ne ferme pas, mais si je peux acheter une cafetière 5 ¤ et mes t-shirt 50 centimes, je fonce :love: !
Mon propos metteur-en-perspective-historique c'était aussi de dire que l'ennemi qu'on nous designe n'est pas forcément celui qu'on pense - en l'occurence dans ma métaphore le gamin Allemand déguisé de frais en méchant la veille au soir. 

Sinon sur le fond Bobby a bien raison de re-relativiser tout ça, je crois que les réactions plus ou moins indignées témoignent plus d'un malaise général, qui fait qu'on hésite à rigoler d'un problème tellement réel au quotidien. Mais bon encore une fois rien n'est grave...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben je crois pas n'avoir pas été cordial avec qui que ce soit...


Faut tout prendre pour soi 
C'était une remarque d'ordre général. T'as envie de déconner sur ce sujet, moi j'ai envie d'en parler sérieusement.  



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je ne mets pas des  partout, donc je ne pense pas être le plus désagréable.


Idem, ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle  
Et puis je n'en ai mis qu'un seul 


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et oui, relis la lettre, c'est une caricature, le mec n'est pas sérieux.



Encore une fois, t'en sais rien. Et même si c'est le cas, on peut en discuter.  


			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas à expliquer mieux ma pensée : on a affaire ici à une grosse blague, grasse ok, mais blague quand même, et on arrive au bout d'une page à "tout va mal les gens sont impolis", ce genre de réflexions, qui pour moi n'ont aucun rapport avec le sujet.



Ben ouais, on est au bar. 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On part d'une blague potache et on aboutit à ce genre de considérations (qui me rappelle mon grand père : "tout part à vau l'eau", "c'est pas parti pour s'arranger", "monde de merde")...



Personellement, j'écoute mon grand-père et tout ceux de sa génération. La voix de la sagesse...
Et tu remarqueras que je finis mon message par un petit mot sur la solidarité.  
Un des mes vieux maîtres me disait encore il y a quelques jours : 
"Il faut être pessimiste dans la pensée et optimiste dans les actes"
Je pense qu'il a raison. 




			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi ça me donne envie de dire "relax les gars c'est juste pour rigoler", comme au-dessus. Patamach a juste mis ce lien pour faire rire ceux que ça fait rire, pas pour ériger un mur des lamentations.



Cool, Fonzie. Je suis là aussi pour déconner. Encore une fois, on est au bar.

  



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Après, je n'empêche personne de discuter "de manière cordiale", je donne juste mon avis.



Moi aussi 
Prends pas tout pour toi. Relis moi, je n'ai pas dit que tu n'étais pas cordial (ou encore : Amical, chaleureux, sympathique, franc, sincère, affectueux, accueillant, blablabla...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Ben... en général, quand on réagit à ce que je dis en me citant, je le prends pour moi... 

Maintenant on s'en fout, rien de tout ça n'est grave, paul et mickey ne passeront pas!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi
> Prends pas tout pour toi. Relis moi, je n'ai pas dit que tu n'étais pas cordial (ou encore : Amical, chaleureux, sympathique, franc, sincère, affectueux, accueillant, blablabla...)



Scrofuleux ? Pustuleux ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Scrofuleux ? Pustuleux ?


Eh eh...
Pov'con!   
Et le respect du blork alors??!!!


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On part d'une blague potache et on aboutit à ce genre de considérations (qui me rappelle mon grand père : "tout part à vau l'eau", "c'est pas parti pour s'arranger", "*monde de merde*")...



Tiens ? Il s'appelait par Georges ton grand père ?


----------



## IP (3 Février 2006)

Une autre lettre pour détendre l'atmosphère


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là est assez réussie !
> 
> :love:



J'en trouve le style un peu "pompier" !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'en trouve le style un peu "pompier" !



Allumer le feu
Allumeeeeer le feu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Allumer le feu
> Allumeeeeer le feu...




*Ca par contre*
c'est pompeux


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca par contre*
> c'est pompeux



Mode Shadocks ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca par contre*
> c'est pompeux



Reste bien calme, ce n'est qu'un canard, tu sais !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Reste bien calme, ce n'est qu'un canard, tu sais !



Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le canard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le canard ?



"Coin" ?


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

pouettttttte ? :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Coin" ?



Exactement.


----------

